# Weight/volume ratio of Your waxes ?



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I have question to all guys who makes waxes by themself - how does weight/volume ration looks in Your waxes ? Making it simple, how much weight 1ml of Your wax  Like for example, 1ml of water weights 1g, etc etc.


----------

